# Caulking Burns



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, all of my fingers are raw and were oozing blood from caulking today. I have never liked wiping caulk with a rag or sponge as I feel it often leaves either junk behind or sinks the caulking in too far. Any other solutions? Not sure why this time was some much worse than usual.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

popping your cherry eh? it still happens to me multiple times a year. you would think it would get easier with time.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Dean, you are getting too soft in your old age.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Well, all of my fingers are raw and were oozing blood from caulking today. I have never liked wiping caulk with a rag or sponge as I feel it often leaves either junk behind or sinks the caulking in too far. Any other solutions? Not sure why this time was some much worse than usual.


 Try those inexpensive vinyl type gloves.The slick coated ones.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What was the surface?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Caulk had always seemed to be a relatively benign substance to me but it may not be so. I wouldn't be surprised that someone could develop a sensitivity to it which might result in a somewhat serious reaction. Just a thought.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Caulking's overrated.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Just interior trim. No rough cedar yet this year. Friction burns caulking over coverstain. I think I could crack a safe right now the raw nerves are so sensitive.


----------



## Blakelpd5 (Dec 2, 2012)

Man, i cringe at the thought of caulking rough cedar... Not sure how many injections I've given myself from splinters covered with caulk. 

If I had a whole bunch of interior trim to caulk, i would bring a cup of water around with me and dip my finger in it before every pass. Seems to make it so you need less pressure, and might help?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Suck it up Nancy. There is no crying in construction.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Suck it up Nancy. There is no crying in construction.


ppl have been crying on PT forever though.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> ppl have been crying on PT forever though.


I cry every day of my life. Just not over caulking though. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I cry every day of my life. Just not over caulking though. :whistling2:


That is depressing.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> That is depressing.


Welcome to my world.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Welcome to my world.


I thought bacon seed cultivating was more glamorous than that.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I thought bacon seed cultivating was more glamorous than that.


I got nothing. :notworthy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I got nothing. :notworthy:


You can't fool me, I know you are a bald painting stud.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You can't fool me, I know you are a bald painting stud.


At least I'll always have THAT going for me.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Suck it up Nancy. There is no crying in construction.


This from a PAPER HANGER??? Seriously.:jester:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I get razor blade cuts, not caulk burns. Pfft...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That is on my thumb. Actually, a putty knife cut. Gotta keep those things sharp. When I was a rookie, I once had the brilliant idea to sharpen an real edge on a putty knife. I could cut rope with it. But, it proved too dangerous.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I get razor blade cuts, not caulk burns. Pfft...


There's a thread at CT right now, and some dude posted a picture of a severed thumb from a table saw. You wanna talk about razor blade cuts? :whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I cry every day of my life. Just not over caulking though. :whistling2:


 I cry over alot of everyone elses caulking!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> There's a thread at CT right now, and some dude posted a picture of a severed thumb from a table saw. You wanna talk about razor blade cuts? :whistling2:


The mods were talking about it, but I couldn't find it. Got a link?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> The mods were talking about it, but I couldn't find it. Got a link?


http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/anybody-missing-finger-cool-prosthetic-132471/


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I keep a close watch on this hand of mine
I keep my eyes wide open all the time
I keep a fresh tube of the tie that binds
And when it's time, I caulk the line


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Dean you getting the help your looking for?

Flowers are on their way.


.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

You know, I got a USEFUL idea from another painter at the store yesterday and if it works, I will NOT let you all know. Still bleeding today, btw.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> You know, I got a USEFUL idea from another painter at the store yesterday and if it works, I will NOT let you all know. Still bleeding today, btw.


Awww come on! Give up the super duper painter secret to the forum! :jester:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nope. I am holding out on this one. Maybe I will release it for an admin clearance upgrade.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> You know, I got a USEFUL idea from another painter at the store yesterday and if it works, I will NOT let you all know. Still bleeding today, btw.


This is not the pt way. 

Is it one of those finger tools that come attached to some guns?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Nope. I am holding out on this one. Maybe I will release it for an admin clearance upgrade.


You don't want it it makes navigation more confusing.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> This is not the pt way.
> 
> Is it one of those finger tools that come attached to some guns?


Nope. 



Workaholic said:


> You don't want it it makes navigation more confusing.


Ok. Give admin to PWG. That would be fun!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Ok. Give admin to PWG. That would be fun!


Guess I can kiss my sorry but good buy. :whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The Nuclear Option, if we ever need it. Mutually Assured Destruction as well.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh ya- keep your razor blades in your mouth like i do ( helps to know where they are..) 
Ever make that mistake of which way it is facing? Ever made it twice?

Me either... you learn..


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Well, all of my fingers are raw and were oozing blood from caulking today. I have never liked wiping caulk with a rag or sponge as I feel it often leaves either junk behind or sinks the caulking in too far. Any other solutions? Not sure why this time was some much worse than usual.


 Use only 1 finger when you tool it.:whistling2:


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm thinking..

Do it more often. or
Hire a guy. or
Skip it altogether. or
Use a damp rag..and keep a busket of water handy.

Are we getting close?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We smooth with a finger, clean fingers with wet rags, clean rags with warm water. 

Never been happy with smoothing caulk with rags.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Playing the guitar builds finger callouses that act as shields when caulking. All painters should play the guitar.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Playing the guitar builds finger callouses that act as shields when caulking. All painters should play guitar.


I have zero musical skills.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Neither do I, but I jam any ways!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Alright, I'll confess. While I have never "burned" a finger caulking, I was once running a bead down the side of a door frame, and inserted a splinter the size of a finish nail into the side of my finger. I cried like a little girl. Couldn't pull it out with pliers. After a week or so, the skin around it died, and I could cut it open with a razor and pop it out. I _probably_ should've gone to the emergency room for that one.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Alright, I'll confess. While I have never "burned" a finger caulking, I was once running a bead down the side of a door frame, and inserted a splinter the size of a finish nail into the side of my finger. I cried like a little girl. Couldn't pull it out with pliers. After a week or so, the skin around it died, and I could cut it open with a razor and pop it out. I _probably_ should've gone to the emergency room for that one.


When I did a lot of new builds I burned my finger after a period of not caulking for a bit. Dean your guys are screwing you over. They should never make the boss caulk.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Use Behr caulk, it works as well as BM caulking but costs less and tools itself.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Neither do I, but I jam any ways!


I play guitar and bass but I don't use my finger for caulking:no:. Hate caulk on my hands:yes:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Use Behr caulk, it works as well as BM caulking but costs less and tools itself.


Does the caulk have primer in it? :whistling:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> I play guitar and bass but I don't use my finger for caulking:no:. Hate caulk on my hands:yes:


You tool it with your toes?


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> You tool it with your toes?


No, with a guitar pick.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> You tool it with your toes?


Thin bladed putty knifes, with nice square corners. Removes all excess caulk cleanly and easily, leaving caulk only in the void.:thumbsup: Keeps delicate fingers clean too:yes:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

caulktheline said:


> No, with a guitar pick.


Naw i wouldn't waste a good pick !:thumbsup:. trying to catch up to Mudbone I see:notworthy:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> Thin bladed putty knifes, with nice square corners. Removes all excess caulk cleanly and easily, leaving caulk only in the void.:thumbsup: Keeps delicate fingers clean too:yes:


You ever recisit these jobs down the road? Tooling with a straight ninety will allow the caulk to crack when the walls want to move down the road. Not enough caulk left to bridge the gap for the long haul. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> You ever recisit these jobs down the road? Tooling with a straight ninety will allow the caulk to crack when the walls want to move down the road. Not enough caulk left to bridge the gap for the long haul. Just my opinion though.


We haven't had any problems or call backs - so far.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We use a putty knife for corners, but not the rest, same thought process as paradigmzz


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

OK, the guy I talked to puts super glue on his fingers first before caulking.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

DeanV said:


> OK, the guy I talked to puts super glue on his fingers first before caulking.


k, just don't pick your nose for a few minutes or go take a leak !:no::thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> We haven't had any problems or call backs - so far.


In my observations, you typically wont get a call back because the homeowner will not think of it as being your fault. I do a ton of repaints and see this a lot. I just know that the more tooled out the caulk, the more prone to the joint popping loose over time. Caulk shrinks in and if you tool it all off, leaving only in the void, there is not a lot of material left to act as a bridge between the two substrates. 

You may not get a call back to fix it because they may not be observant to know what is wrong. But they will know something is amiss. It becomes a reflection of you and you may not get the next call to do the work. Here is my theory. Its like perfect fascial symetry. The prettiest models and actors have it. If you were to draw a line down the center's of their face, both sides would be a near perfect mirror of the other. It is a fantastically indecernable difference to our eyes, but our mind catches it and it matters.

To me the same is true about our craft. It is sometimes the small seemingly indesipherable differences that make the great painters great. A true straight cut line versus an almost straight cut line. Most wont think it matters, but the reality is our mind picks up on it even if we arent able to cognitively vocalize it. There are those that fill the holes flush and true versus leaving slight craters in trim work. Its only a small cat eye right? It becomes the little things, or series of little things that differentiate one painter from another. In these little things we are leaving an indellable mark on our customers as to whom they should hire in the future. 

Which brings me back to caulk. When caulk lines snap, that crack becomes a dark shadow in a typically white trim area. It breaks the visual package. It made your work unmemorable. You may have done excellent work, but laying on too thin a line can actually cost you a potential call back for future work. The same is true about proper prep. Fill your trim nail holes correctly. Dont use caulk to fill a picture nail hole because its going to flash through the paint. Its the seemingly obvious things that kill us on long term referalls. Personality, charisma, people skills are huge factors, bit so is the actual product we sell. 

We sell paint. We sell visual dreams. Its lipstick and mascara baby. The quality of your work needs to be the testamony to your customers every day until the day they call you back to recreate a new dream on the palate of their homes or businesses


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Agreed, I've gone back to redo paint jobs by other guys and have seen and fixed the shrinking caulk. I've also gone back to repaint new houses that we've done after couple years - color change, new owners, and have yet to encounter a problem - YET . not saying it won't happen, just not yet. 

Caulking a picture nail hole ????. not gonna happen with us, even for the short time I have left in the biz. Good points you make Para and appreciated, thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Also, the thinner the caulk bead, the higher quality the caulk needs to be IMHO. A thin bead with top shelf caulk may do as well as a normal bead with cheap caulk.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Alright, I'll confess. While I have never "burned" a finger caulking, I was once running a bead down the side of a door frame, and inserted a splinter the size of a finish nail into the side of my finger. I cried like a little girl. Couldn't pull it out with pliers. After a week or so, the skin around it died, and I could cut it open with a razor and pop it out. I _probably_ should've gone to the emergency room for that one.


Had one helper to that on a doug-fir door edge.. It went in one side of the finger and came out the other. I had to use Vice Grips to put it out. She didn't even make a sound.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Gough said:


> Had one helper to that on a doug-fir door edge.. It went in one side of the finger and came out the other. I had to use Vice Grips to put it out._ She didn't even make a sound._


_
_
now that takes guts !:notworthy: made the hair on my neck stand up reading that


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> In my observations, you typically wont get a call back because the homeowner will not think of it as being your fault. I do a ton of repaints and see this a lot. I just know that the more tooled out the caulk, the more prone to the joint popping loose over time. Caulk shrinks in and if you tool it all off, leaving only in the void, there is not a lot of material left to act as a bridge between the two substrates.
> 
> You may not get a call back to fix it because they may not be observant to know what is wrong. But they will know something is amiss. It becomes a reflection of you and you may not get the next call to do the work. Here is my theory. Its like perfect fascial symetry. The prettiest models and actors have it. If you were to draw a line down the center's of their face, both sides would be a near perfect mirror of the other. It is a fantastically indecernable difference to our eyes, but our mind catches it and it matters.
> 
> ...


Very well put!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> OK, the guy I talked to puts super glue on his fingers first before caulking.


I knew you would spill the juice.


----------

